# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Në BBC fyhet hymni kombëtar shqiptar

## kristal

Per shqipetaret qe jetojne ne mbreterine e bashkuar.

 Te nderuar vellezer e motra  shqipetare qe jetoni ne mbreterine e bashkuar sot ne emisionin e mbremjes nje nga regjisoret e BBC me paturpesine me te madhe fyen hymnin  e kombit shqipetar duke thene..........can she fart the Albanian anthem?

Te nderuar miq, shoke atdhetare te gjakut shqipetare ju drejtohem ne shenje apeli te gjithe forumnistave duke perfshire intelektualet,gazetaret,studentet ti drejtohemi kanalit te  BBC ku ne kete dite festash, ku njerezit gezohen prane familjeve ne kete dite gezimi,gjeten momentin per te abuzuar, ofenduar me rende  se kurre  mbi  hymnin e shqipetare.

Une personalisht kame ngelur shume i prekur shpirterish ku ne moment i kam shkruar leter ankese BBC ku vijon si me poshte.

Dear Sir Madam.

I am writing to you to about the above programme broadcasted on Christmas Eve.I am a longtime Eastanders fan and watching that programme,suddenly one of the Cast members sead.....can she fart the Albanian anthem?
I did not understand the fun of it and it has truly spoild my joy of Christmas.
Being an Albanian born,I found the script deeply offesive and I am sure it is for every decent Albanian living in UK.
On the behalf of Albanians community I would be really honored if the scriptwriters of this programme make an puplic apology about this.

BBC is one of the serious broacasting networks in the entire world,let alone in UK.
I am very disappointed about this incident.

I am looking forward to hearing from you.

Best regards

.........kristali

Shpersoj  qe cdonjeri nga ne do te beje nje ankese te tille, per ti treguar asaj kurve angleze se hymni eshte gje e paprekeshme,dhe nuk ka te drejte asnje njeri te beje nje gje te tille, a mos valle eshte angleze dhe ka te drejte te bej nje gje te tille JO KURRE SHQIPETARE SE SIMBOLI NGELET I PA PREKESHEM.

me respekt 

kristali

----------


## vagabondi1

Kristal,ku mund te shkruajm dicka dhe ne te tjeret
ca adrese e-mail
Kurva e *****,shpresoj qe te gjith ti shkruajn dicka atij kanali te shkerdhyerr BBC.

me falni per fjalorin por jam i acaruar fare tani

bye

----------


## kristal

Kliko tek www.bbc.co.uk pstaj cliko tek complains.


kristali

----------


## Del Monako

Skan faje. Ma dergo pak ndonje adrese e-maili te BBC, leqe do mundohem edhe vet ta gje, vetem me thuj gjate cfare emisioni ndodhi? Plehrat e *****.

----------


## Del Monako

Nese do zhdukej rraca e qenit, me ate ku***n qe ka thone ashtu do linde prap. Bucja.

----------


## kristal

Per sqarim emri i programit titullohet. Eastenders Christmas Party, trasmetuar ne BBC1 nga ora 20 -21.00 me aktoret e regjisoret telenoveles me te njohur dhe me popullore, ne mbreterine e bashkuar qe trasmetohet 4 here ne jave. 

Ju kerkoj ndjese per fjalorin qe perdora e dobet qe perdora me siper.


ju pershendes 

kristal

----------


## Del Monako

Po clidhje kishte me shqiperine ne ate moment  qe e tha kete.

----------


## kristal

> _Postuar më parë nga Del Monako_ 
> *Po clidhje kishte me shqiperine ne ate moment  qe e tha kete.*


Kot pa lidhje vetem per te fyer shqipetaret.

kristal

----------


## kristal

Ku jane shqipetaret ata qe shkruajne cdo dite, ne favor te shtetit anglez,sot duhet me shume se kurre ta tregojme veten se na eshte share hymni, simboli jone,apo ju duket dicka normale dhe heshtja ju shkon pershtat.

Deri tani kam marre me shume se 15 mesazhe nga shqipetaret ne uk ku i jane drejtuar stacionit te BBC ne shenje proteste per incidentin e mbremshem ndaj simbolit shqipetar.

Shpresoj qe te nxjerrin koken edhe disa prej forumnistave qe deri dje e kane treguar veten si talente, duke treguar tabllote e shqipetareve, por me pare duhet te dime vetveten se kush jemi.

Sot kemi radhen e momentin te tregojme se kush jemi.

me respekt 

kristal

----------


## macia_blu

Ua c'm'u helmua dita, me kete qe mora vesh.
shiko Kristal... Meqe jeton edhe ne uk, mbildh ca miq e shoke  e shqiptar.... shkruani nje ankese, me dinjitoze me te gjate dhe  ne fund te kete nje liste te madhe emrash.(qe ndryshe quhet peticion)
Kete gje do ta bej une qe neser, do te sensibilizoj te gjithe miqte e mije , dhe kryetaret e shoqatave  te ndryshme ketu ne mich, e  te hatojme nje tekst, nen te cilin do te mundohem te mbledh ssa me shume firma.
...Nje pyetje ;
nuk e di sa do te merrej ne konsiderate nje mesazh i tille nga shqiptaret  ne usa, por  jam e bindur se shqiptaret kudo qe jane duhet te levizin cdo gur  , e ta gjuajne cdo gur mbi kete fyrje e poshterim, me paramendim .
....
Bo sa me nerva jam!

----------


## Wordless

Adresa per ankesat:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/info/contactus/serious_form.shtml

----------


## Shijaksi-London

> _Postuar më parë nga kristal_ 
> *Ku jane shqipetaret ata qe shkruajne cdo dite, ne favor te shtetit anglez,sot duhet me shume se kurre ta tregojme veten se na eshte share hymni, simboli jone,apo ju duket dicka normale dhe heshtja ju shkon pershtat.
> 
> Deri tani kam marre me shume se 15 mesazhe nga shqipetaret ne uk ku i jane drejtuar stacionit te BBC ne shenje proteste per incidentin e mbremshem ndaj simbolit shqipetar.
> 
> Shpresoj qe te nxjerrin koken edhe disa prej forumnistave qe deri dje e kane treguar veten si talente, duke treguar tabllote e shqipetareve, por me pare duhet te dime vetveten se kush jemi.
> 
> Sot kemi radhen e momentin te tregojme se kush jemi.
> 
> ...



Jam dakort qe perpara ketij incidenti askushi nuk duhet te mbylli syte. Une ju premtoj se do te shkruaj nje shkrim per Gazeten Shqiptare por fillimisht do te kisha nevoje nga ju te me ipni disa hollesi me shume se si ndodhi incidenti. Une nuk i shoh keto telenovela ngaqe nuk kam kohe, por jam i gatshem qe ti bashkohem zerit tuaj ne lidhje me ankesen drejtuar BBC. 
Eshte e udhes sic u kane shprehur te tjere forumista qe te bashkohemi dhe ta ngrime zerin tone te indinjates.

Arrij te kuptoj se me ate cfare ke dashur te thuash indirekt ne postimin e mesiperm me drejtohesh mua, si korrespondent i nje gazete shqiptare ne Londer.
Ben mire qe don te me informosh. Por edhe pa me thene ti une nuk mund te rri indiferent ndaj ketij incidenti qe perben nje lajm.

Thua me siper se "Ku jane shqipetaret ata qe shkruajne cdo dite, ne favor te shtetit anglez" pse nuk permend edhe ata shqiptaret qe shkruajne ne interes te emigranteve shqiptare ne UK.

Mos u bej i nje anshem sic ke qene gjithmone. Mos harro se une nga Londra per kater dite rresht kam shkruar ne Gazeten Shqiptare rreagimet e emigranteve shqiptare dhe efeknin negativ qe pati marrveshja Rama-Landsman per kthimin e emigranteve shqiptare nga Anglija. Pra cfare thua me siper nuk qendron i dashur mik.


Te fala
MV

----------


## Iceberg

Shijaks,
Fyerja eshte shkaktuar ne emisionin e BBC1 titulluar "Eastenders Christmas Party" nje emision festiv me rastin e Krishtlindjeve ku te ftuar pervec aktoreve dhe stafit drejtues te telenoveles Eastenders  kane qene te ftuar edhe shume artiste dhe kengetare te tjere. 
Skandali ka ndodhur kur nje nga drejtueset e Eastenders ( emri i se ciles nuk me kujtohet pasi ajo nuk del ne telenovele por eshte paraqitur enkas vetem per kete mbrembje festive), ne bisede me aktorin Shane Ritchie qe luan Alfie Moon ne telenovelen e mesiperme ka thene jashte kontekstit shprehjen "Can she fart the Albanian anthem?.. Per hir te se vertetes kjo nuk beri asnje nga audienca per te qeshur.
Emisioni eshte trasmetuar ne ora 20:00  (24.12.03) dhe eshte ndjekur nga shumica e shikuesve britanike pasi nuk ka qene telenovela ne trasmetim, por ka qene mbrembje festive. 

Sot ne mengjez kam patur disa telefonata nga miq te mi angleze ku me kane shprehur keqardhjen per incidentin e ndodhur dhe ishin me te vertete te fyer pasi ajo qe ndodhi nuk eshte fyerje vetem per shqiptaret por edhe per publikun e shendoshe britanik.

Besoj qe keto te dhena jane mese te mjaftueshme. Une do te sugjeroja qe shqiptaret te organizonin nje proteste para BBC ku te kerkonin qe BBC te kerkonte publikisht falje per kete fyreje te paprecedent ndaj simbolit tone kombetar.

BBC eshte nje stacion serioz model i etikes dhe profesionalizmit dhe kjo eshte nje shkelje flagrante e rregullave te etikes, aq me teper kur kjo eshte trasmetuar ne nje kohe qe ndiqet nga pjesa me e shendoshe  e publikut Britanik.

Me keqardhje verej qe disa bashkekombas te mi te nderuar kane perdorur fjalor te renduar qe nuk ju shkon shqiptareve te emancipuar dhe te kulturuar dhe per me teper nuk e ndihmon ceshtjen. Do ju lutesha shume te ruani gjakftohtesine dhe te mos bini pre e emocioneve te pakontroilluara. Ceshtja eshte serioze, meriton SERIOZITET dhe nuk duhet te banalizohet.

Ronisotiri ka dhene me siper linkun ku mund te ankoheni.
Ju faleminderit

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Iceberg te faleminderit per informcionin.
Une sapo e kam perfunduar nje shkrim dhe ja kam derguar Gazetes Shqiptare.
Jam teresisht dakort per berjen e nje proteste.
Le te origanizohemi dhe ti tregojme jo vetem asaj producentes shushke dhe te gjithe opinionit Britanik se nuk mund te tallen kollaj me shqiptaret.
Mendoj se dipllomacija shqiptare duhet te rreagoje ne kete mes dhe duhet ti dergoje nje leter proteste BBC.
Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Iceberg

Zoti Veliu,
Nuk mendoj se shkrimi ne ndonje gazete shqiptare zgjidh ndonje problem. E vetmja menyre eshte ankesa e sa me shume shqiptareve ne BBC. 
Une personalisht i kam derguar nje leter ankese BBC ne seksionin e ankesave dhe po ashtu sot kam njoftuar me telefon dhe i kam shkruar nje leter ambasades shqiptare ne Londer.

Organizimi i ndonje peticioni apo ndjekja e ndonje rruge ligjore per procedim penal ndaj ekipit qe ka fyer jane te vetmet menyra te aresyeshme sipas meje.

Pershendetje
Iceberg

----------


## benseven11

Pse merreni me keto budalliqe,ankesa te BBC
dhe peticione.
U tall nje regjizor karagjoz me hymnin tone> kujt i plasi?
mos harronise regjimi i Enverit e shau angline ameriken e mbare boten
per 50 vjet nga mengjezi ne darke
Ai regjizor po edhe cdo qytetar i thjeshte eshte i lire ne fund te fundit te shprehet si te doje ,eshte i lire ligjerisht te tallet me dicka te hedhi kunja,te ankohet etj dhe ske ci ben>Eshte e lejuar 
me ligj liria e fjales

----------


## Iceberg

Ben shtata,
Nuk me pelqen as te diskutoj ketu ne forum dhe aq me pak te bej debate me ty te te sqaroj cfare eshte etike e cfare eshte liri e fjales.
Mund te tallesh te besh humor me figura shteterore, presidente, kryetare partishe, kryeministra por simbolet kombetare dhe sidomos hymni kombetar jane te shenjta dhe nuk ka te drejte te tallet askush me ta.
Jam futur vetem per kete problem pasi e konsideroj te nje rendesie te vecante dhe jam off

----------


## Shijaksi-London

> _Postuar më parë nga Iceberg_ 
> *Zoti Veliu,
> Nuk mendoj se shkrimi ne ndonje gazete shqiptare zgjidh ndonje problem. E vetmja menyre eshte ankesa e sa me shume shqiptareve ne BBC. 
> Une personalisht i kam derguar nje leter ankese BBC ne seksionin e ankesave dhe po ashtu sot kam njoftuar me telefon dhe i kam shkruar nje leter ambasades shqiptare ne Londer.
> 
> Organizimi i ndonje peticioni apo ndjekja e ndonje rruge ligjore per procedim penal ndaj ekipit qe ka fyer jane te vetmet menyra te aresyeshme sipas meje.
> 
> Pershendetje
> Iceberg*



Jam dakort me ate qe thoni i nderuar Aisberg, por le ta marrin vesh edhe ata atje se cfare behet ne perendim duke u talluar me himnin e atij kombi.

----------


## Reiart

Pervec atyre qe u shprehen me lart dhe qe vepruan ne menyre te denje per te qene Shqiptare, une mendoj se duhet te ankohemi edhe ne seksionin shqiptar te BBC qe jane shume me afer me ngjarjen dhe qe per me teper jane SHQIPTARE. Me mire se atje ne te Shqiperise nuk kemi ku te ankohemi.
Nuk e di se si do te sillej ambasada Britanike nese nje prezantues do te bente te njejtin veprim ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Shijaksi-London

O Ben7 shtata nuk eshte nevoja te na tregosh ti fjalen e lire. Fakti qe merret ne goje hymni yne kombetar ne ate lloj menyre sic u mor nga ajo rregjizore mjafton per te na indinjuar te gjithe ne shqiptareve ne UK sepse per cdo gje ne shqiptaret po etiketohemi dhe po sahemi sikur ne te ishim me te keqte e botes.

Jane raste te pa tolerushme se ate batute te asaj zagares ne BBC e kane ndigjuar plot 7 miljon njerez.

Nuk arrij ta kuptoj indeferentizmin tuaj Ben7, rreth kesaj ceshtje e cila duhet te shqetesoje jo vetem shqiptaret e Anglise por edhe te tjeret ane e mbane botes.

Nese gjaku shqiptare ty dhe Company ju ka bere uje dhe nuk keni asnje ndjesi shqiptare, eshte e mira  te mbyllni veshet dhe te vazhdoni jeten ne planetin Amerike qe i pelqen vetem vetja dhe nuk duan tja dine per  njeri ne bote.

Me fal nese jam i ashper me fjalet e mija, por eshte nje ceshtje qe ju duhet ta merrni me seriozisht ju dhe te tjeret njesoj sic e kane trajtuar te tjere njerez ne kete teme.

----------

